# Dennis Wolf Pics



## Arnold (May 6, 2007)

wow! reminds me of Dorian Yates.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2007)

He's so huge that they almost look photoshpped.  

But he really needs a tan.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

holy F that guy is huge!!

When is he competing?  He looks about ready to get on stage (minus a shit ton of pro-tan).


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 6, 2007)

AWESOME!!!

he looks really good


----------



## rmcfar (May 6, 2007)

it looks photo shopped to me
hes going to be at the nyc pro, he has an article in MD every month, and never looks that massive


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 6, 2007)

What's photoshopped???


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 7, 2007)

rmcfar said:


> it looks photo shopped to me
> hes going to be at the nyc pro, he has an article in MD every month, and never looks that massive


I don't think it's photoshopped, I've met the guy, and he's pretty huge.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## rmcfar (May 7, 2007)

yeah i withdraw my photoshop comment
the guy is a beast, hes 5'11 and 260 on stage 280-300 offseason


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2007)

He's big, but he's no dorian.  Face kinda looks like him though


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 15, 2007)

How dooes he do with those type of cuts B.Bing? It's got to be a mission to get that rip on that size.. not being a snob about it but I don't really think he haas that greata definition. look at his tris and delts for example. ..even his quads I guess. If that's him in comp condition,.Is thaat what a winning comp bod looks like? Really.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

Big Boy


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 16, 2007)

He looks great...I'll trade him..haha...I think with a tan he would really look ripped.


----------



## Gordo (May 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> How dooes he do with those type of cuts B.Bing? It's got to be a mission to get that rip on that size.. not being a snob about it but I don't really think he haas that greata definition. look at his tris and delts for example. ..even his quads I guess. If that's him in comp condition,.Is thaat what a winning comp bod looks like? Really.


  What are you talking about? You're kidding right? He looks great. Took 3rd at the N.Y. Pro and probably should have placed higher. He's qualified for the Olympia


----------



## Mags (May 16, 2007)

The dudes quads are awesome. Big guy overall. He's damn ugly though.


----------



## Mags (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What's photoshopped???


 
It's a computer design programme. Every magazine, poster, photograph of popstars/models etc that's published is usually visually touched up to look perfect. 

It's used amongst other things to enhance entire images/photos or parts of them and make them appear realistic, hence why some pics of BB's look bigger/better than they are.

Basically, it fakes photo's.


----------



## Mags (May 16, 2007)

Calves are probably pretty cut, but they look far too small for the rest of him.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 16, 2007)

If this dude would tan, he'd be incredible.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 18, 2007)

My mistake. His quads are pretty good now that I see other pics. DENNIS WOLF

.. he even tanned up !

I'm still curious about his tris though.. In Prince's shots to me he didn't look that well balanced on his distribution.. 3rd at NYpros and an Olympiad qual isn't anything to sneeze at ,but..just curious I guess.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

Mags said:


> It's a computer design programme. Every magazine, poster, photograph of popstars/models etc that's published is usually visually touched up to look perfect.
> 
> It's used amongst other things to enhance entire images/photos or parts of them and make them appear realistic, hence why some pics of BB's look bigger/better than they are.
> 
> Basically, it fakes photo's.



wow.

I wasn't asking what "photoshopped" meant.
I am an advanced photoshop user. I have been using it for the better part of 6 years.

I meant "what about his body in the picture, looks photoshopped to you?"


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 19, 2007)

You guys are hawwt!... Dennis Wolf has an aawwesome ass and as an ex-model whatever photoshopping blah blah blah...

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You guys are hawwt!... Dennis Wolf has an aawwesome ass and as an ex-model whatever photoshopping blah blah blah...
> 
> Blooming tianshi Lotus.



You're very strange. Put up some pictures so we can see what you look like.


----------



## Mags (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> wow.
> 
> I wasn't asking what "photoshopped" meant.
> I am an advanced photoshop user. I have been using it for the better part of 6 years.
> ...


 
Soz dude, didn't mean to patronise you- I didn't know you were an artworker/designer/art director etc.

ha, I must've sounded quite condesending - apologies.


----------



## Mags (May 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> You guys are hawwt!... Dennis Wolf has an aawwesome ass and as an ex-model whatever photoshopping blah blah blah...
> 
> Blooming tianshi Lotus.


 
I didn't say models were photoshopped to make up for them looking crappy. Photoshopping the pics just makes something good look even better - flawless etc. Being an ex model, I thought you would've known that .


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

Mags said:


> Soz dude, didn't mean to patronise you- I didn't know you were an artworker/designer/art director etc.
> 
> ha, I must've sounded quite condesending - apologies.



  It's quite alright bro.

I can see how someone coulda taken the question either way.
I just had to explain myself so I didn't sound like a Interweb newb.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> You're very strange. Put up some pictures so we can see what you look like.




lol.. this thread is acctually about Dennis Wolf ands hiis bod atm and it's probably nOt a great idea to post lil ol me shots here at this point..
It's not that impressive anyway.. worked waay too hard over christmas doing portions of almost every other persons job ontop of my own.. looads of reeally heavy lifting for 12 hr freaking shifts mind you - no breaks and kiinda died on my ass burnt out and had to quit change lifestyle and just rest and recover for a bit....
I aam just about ready to get back into a serious load though and was considering posting a " coming clean'" blog anyway and seeing how that'd lok for me.. still thinking though.. I don't really like to make a big deal usually I guess..

Understand the photoshopping comment and glad yous can .. Lol.

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------

